# MLG Labs



## Maijah (Jul 25, 2014)

Has anyone had any experience with MLG? If so what is your opinion? 
Thanks


----------



## event462 (Jul 25, 2014)

Is that a lab or a steroid? I have no idea.


----------



## Maijah (Jul 25, 2014)

It is a domestic lab


----------



## Mr. Blayze (Jul 27, 2014)

Do not, and I repeat do NOT order from them. He was a great seller at first but he took hundreds of peoples' money and ran! He will take your money off your Greendot card and never ship the package. Look it up on other forums as well!

I use to love MLG but I got f**ked. Took $600 from me and I'll never get it back. I now use techlabs

They are a little cheaper and faster with shipping and have a bigger inventory.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes DO NOT buy from MLG. Definitely took alot of dough from good bros.


----------



## Mr. Blayze (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm glad I have back up on this! ^ They were such good suppliers at first too, what happened, I don't know!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 27, 2014)

harrimantech said:


> Do not, and I repeat do NOT order from them. He was a great seller at first but he took hundreds of peoples' money and ran! He will take your money off your Greendot card and never ship the package. Look it up on other forums as well!
> 
> I use to love MLG but I got f**ked. Took $600 from me and I'll never get it back. I now use techlabs
> 
> They are a little cheaper and faster with shipping and have a bigger inventory.



Don't post contact info you fuktard.


----------



## Youngblood43 (Aug 3, 2014)

MLG sucks. Anybody who can't even consistently give you a full 10ml in your vials is not worth your time. Countless and countless reports of people only getting 7-8ml in each vial. Hell if you buy 5 bottles they actually shorted you by a full 10ml. Think I'll pass ha


----------



## kris (Aug 5, 2014)

Ya im one of the guys that got ****ed too.


----------



## MacApple (Sep 8, 2014)

Man, I've used him for 3 years now and he always came through......until recently. I sent him an order two weeks ago and no package, no response to my emails.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 8, 2014)

Kittykiller should join this as it involves getting ****ed

Hehe heh heh


----------



## JackC4 (Sep 9, 2014)

I could piss in some vials for you, and the gains would be the same as MLG


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 9, 2014)

JackC4 said:


> I could piss in some vials for you, and the gains would be the same as MLG



And with less chance of an abcess


----------



## j2048b (Sep 10, 2014)

Mlg is is gone, seen it over on asf, and imf, he stole and ran, i was told by a rep of another group that there had been a lot of busts lately, so play safe and dont send him anymore emails, cut ir losses and move on...


----------



## M_T Pockets (Sep 10, 2014)

Mlg is a diff name.


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 11, 2014)

Sorry you guys got burnt that sucks


----------



## cclee (Sep 18, 2014)

As far as I heard on the IronMag boards mlg is a scammed.  Just what I read not my experience.


----------

